
It's taboo to plug your startup or idea. Why? - jmdaniel
Since starting my own business (I own a drone company) it seems taboo to be honest about plugging what I have to sell. When you start a small business and have no budget for ads you need free ways to get your idea&#x2F;website out there. If you built an indie game, app,
Have a prototype, have a youtube channel etc and want to spread the work but you recieve nothing but hate online it can be a disaster. I thought this was a problem. So I started Runway16.us its a place to plug your idea and find early adopters looking for new products &amp; websites to spend money on. Runway16 is not my business or source of income. I just put it together to help other people post their ideas, startups, and not feel guilty about it. Just to prove I&#x27;m real my name is Daniel and I own DroneVideoJunkie.com.  If you have any recommendations for Runway16.us or just want to plug your idea I wouldn&#x27;t mind constructive feedback or interesting content.
======
CarolineW
My personal opinion (and I _freely_ admit that I'm not entirely"normal") is
this: People are, implicitly or explicitly, looking for value in their
interactions.

If I read something that you've written and literally the only thing I get
from it is that you've created something you want to sell me, then I will feel
that you have taken my time and attention and given me nothing of value in
return.

The corollary to this is simple: Provide value.

Don't just plug something, but share experience or knowledge that I will find
useful, or at the very least interesting. I need to read what you wrote and
think "Huh - that was useful", or "Huh, that was interesting."

Just my $0.02 - I hope you (and others) found it interesting and possibly
useful.

------
codr4life
Is it? I have nothing to sell, but I can't see anything wrong with planting a
seed or two here and there :) To me it comes down to motivation, why are you
pushing so hard? Is it only for your own gain or do you have a bigger
perspective. I'm sick and tired of half-baked ideas being pushed in the name
of awesome profits; but anything with substance that's shared openly is all
good.

[https://github.com/codr4life/lifoo](https://github.com/codr4life/lifoo)

------
chris_7
It's taboo because no one cares about your startup and trying to sell things
to people is annoying.

